# ISO Shrimp or Seafood Etouffee recipe



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking for a great Etoffe recipe.  Also, can other ingredients besides shrimp and crawfish tails be used.  I would think that scallops might work great in conjunction with the shrimp.  Maybe good mussels would work as well.  What about fish?  What kinds of fish might work?  I'm thinking firm fleshed, sweet varieties.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Looking for a great Etoffe recipe.  Also, can other ingredients besides shrimp and crawfish tails be used.  I would think that scallops might work great in conjunction with the shrimp.  Maybe good mussels would work as well.  What about fish?  What kinds of fish might work?  I'm thinking firm fleshed, sweet varieties.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



A blond roux, sauteed onion, garlic, celery, carrots and red peppers.  Cajun spices, fish stock and add your fishies and shellfishies last.  Adjust heat level with cayenne.  I haven't made this in a long time, so not sure on the measurements.  I usually start with 1/4 cup flour and 1/4 cup canola.  Probably 1 cup of each veggie, except for the celery about 1/2 cup of that and a pound of fish/shrimp/crab/halibut/shark. 

**1-2 cloves of garlic, minced...not 1 cup.


----------



## giggler (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are some recipes..

The Gumbo Pages :: Make Levees, Not War

Look under seafood dishes..many interesting Stories on this page also..

I started here, and made it fit My Taste, ( I don't like a Roux in mine)..

I think you can make this dish with most anything you like.. Fish, chicken, heck, I've made a fast version with leftover steak!

To Me, it's really more about the spices and broth..

Eric, Austin Tx


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2011)

giggler said:


> Here are some recipes..
> 
> The Gumbo Pages :: Make Levees, Not War


 
Thanks for posting that link, giggler. On that site, this is my favorite page:

*[FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]GUMBOS, BISQUES AND SOUPS[/FONT]*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 10, 2011)

I just made this on Sunday. I made it in a Dutch oven, not a skillet. It was excellent. I still have leftovers in the refrigerator waiting for my new rice cooker to show up.

*Shrimp, Chicken and Andouille Étouffée​*
_Ingredients:_
¼ cup canola oil
¼ cup whole wheat flour
1 onion, diced
1 small green bell pepper, diced
2 celery ribs, finely diced
2 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 andouille sausage (about 3 ounces each), cut into ½-inch dice
1 tablespoon tomato paste
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
½ pound skinless, boneless chicken breasts, cut into 1-inch pieces
½ pound bay shrimp
Steamed rice and hot sauce, for serving
_Directions:_

In a large, deep skillet, heat the oil until shimmering. Whisk in the flour and cook over moderately high heat, whisking constantly, until lightly browned, about 2 minutes. Add the onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic. Season the vegetables with salt and black pepper and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened, about 6 minutes. Add the sausage and tomato paste and cook for 2 minutes. Add the broth and simmer until thickened, 3 to 4 minutes. Stir in the chicken and simmer until cooked through, 5 minutes. Season with salt and black pepper and serve over rice, with hot sauce


----------

